# Nba Live 2005



## skillz03 (Jul 27, 2002)

Anyone know wheres the cheapest place to get it in Toronto for ps2? Has anyone bought it yet? Does it live up to the hype?


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

Its in Stock at EB in Kitchener I just called!!! I'm getting it tonight $49.99


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

Just call your local EB Games.

Yorkdale, Woodbridge, Eaton Centre.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

49.99? Gotta compete with 2k5 I guess.


----------



## trees (Jun 11, 2003)

cheapest place is walmart! its about $44-46 before taxes.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>blowuptheraptors</b>!
> Just call your local EB Games.
> 
> Yorkdale, Woodbridge, Eaton Centre.


or fairview


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

I'm sitting here with it! But I'm at work so theres nothing I can do with it. Man I hate going into a video game store - the geek factor in there was off the charts. Guys talking RPG's with the loser behind the counter while I'm waiting to pay for NBA. Get a life and get out of this store!!!!!! Took 15 minutes just to get to the front of the line.


----------



## trees (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>CrookedJ</b>!
> I'm sitting here with it! But I'm at work so theres nothing I can do with it. Man I hate going into a video game store - the geek factor in there was off the charts. Guys talking RPG's with the loser behind the counter while I'm waiting to pay for NBA. Get a life and get out of this store!!!!!! Took 15 minutes just to get to the front of the line.


ahah, so true. every eb i ever been by is just the same.


----------



## McFurious (Mar 25, 2004)

I bought NBA LIVE 2005 for Xbox today. Its prettty good I just got to get used to the different controls but so for so good.


----------



## NaS (Feb 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>CrookedJ</b>!
> Its in Stock at EB in Kitchener I just called!!! I'm getting it tonight $49.99



WHICH KITCHENER STORE?? there are like 4 (stores)


----------



## JL2002 (Nov 30, 2003)

trying it out tonight....man, Carmelo must have gave EA a good deal by putting him on the cover for 2 straight years...(well, last year on NCAA March Madness)....


----------



## reives21 (Jan 14, 2003)

Live 2005 is crazy! I'm hooked on this game. The allstar weekend was a great idea. I can't stop playing the slam dunk contest. Over 10000 dunks!!! This game is sick. I want to hear about ESPN 2k5. I'm a fan of the 2k series as well but the slam dunk feature blew my mind away. So much fun I recommend to all who like to play basketball games.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>CrookedJ</b>!
> I'm sitting here with it! But I'm at work so theres nothing I can do with it. Man I hate going into a video game store - the geek factor in there was off the charts. Guys talking RPG's with the loser behind the counter while I'm waiting to pay for NBA. Get a life and get out of this store!!!!!! Took 15 minutes just to get to the front of the line.


the irony on this post is delicious...


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=144


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

i've never really been a live fan.. 2k series for me.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> i've never really been a live fan.. 2k series for me.


I've played Live from '98 to 2000 then switched to NBA 2K and never looked back. The Live series has gone sour for the past few years - and they've gone too arcade-y.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

I bought live today yea its 49.99 but with taxes it comes out to 57 bucks EB games was sold out so I went to walmart to get it and the game is crazy that all I can say I started my season with the raps and 3 games into the season vince is already hurt :sigh:


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> 
> 
> the irony on this post is delicious...


Touche' !!

Anyhow, the game is pretty damn good - some Raptors roster work will be required:

Moiso is on the Free Agents team

Curry and Glover are still on our roster

I made Matt Bonner, but don't really know his game that well, so I made him into a less good version of Donyell.

Odd that they got Loren Woods on the roster, but cut Moiso.

Alvin Williams is only rated 52, while Mason Jr is at 54.

Rafer Alston is so good in this game - he is wicked fast, and a 3 point bomber. He's lead the team in scoring every game so far.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>CrookedJ</b>!
> 
> 
> Touche' !!
> ...


Can you give me a rundown of a few things.

Dynasty mode.: Your impressions.

Difficulty levels. Does the AI make it harder on harder settings, or does it simply lower your FG% for the same shots.

Raptors ratings.

What platform?


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

http://www.gamespot.com/ps2/sports/nbalive2005/review.html

How many years in a row am I gonna have to say to myself, "I guess I'll wait to see if next year's looks better?"

I still haven't purchsed an NBA game for PS2. Get it together, EA.


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>blowuptheraptors</b>!
> 
> 
> Can you give me a rundown of a few things.
> ...


I'll try but I can't answer most of them yet.

For PS 2

Dynasty mode seems cool haven't started it yet though

Raptors rating seem good, as i mentioned about the Adub thing I was surprised but his injury history is a major negative.

I had to adjust Arujao's passing ability - it was at 29 or something like that, and all accounts I've heard is that he is a really good passer, so I bumped it up to 50. I'll will adjust his stats again if that is not an accurate reflection of his ability.

Moiso is a great rebounder/ shot blocker in the game, I've got him starting at C.

The overall rating are very misleading, its individaul stats thatmake a player good . . . 
(all ratings are best guesses)
For instance - Jalen is around 73 but great all round.

Mo pete and Rafer are both in the low 60's but both are lock down defenders and 3 point specialists, so they can make a big impact as role players, with a much lower rating.

Off the top of my head rating are like this:

VC 88
Jalen 74
Yell 73
Bosh high 60's
Mo pete & rafer 62ish
Arujao 56
Moiso 57
Lamond 56
The Bonner i made was 56 but thats total guess work.
mason 54
Williams 52
Woods 50
Milt - who cares I'm cutting him as soon as I make a Sow guy.

They might seem kind of low, but overall the team is 88 or 86 and fairly highly ranked. 

Have only played on the Starter difficulty ( it goes Rookie, starter, pro, all star) or something to that effect. I haven't owned Live before, and its been a while since I've played, so I'm gonna practise up, get the difficulty up then start the dynasty.

The post up moves are nice, a variety of drop steps, spins, power dribble/turnaround etc.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

....


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Mr_B</b>!
> yes the ratings are mis leading how memphis rated 91 ? the higest rating in the game...anyway as for Dynasty mode heres what I learned so far
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

besides the ratings on live being so goddamn terrible, it is 30 bucks more than 2k5, when it is not even as good as 2k5. 

yeah, i picked up 2k5.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I'm still trying to get the hang of 2K5. I like it, I'm just working to get the difficulty level high enough. Seems like either it's too easy to score, or way too hard.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> besides the ratings on live being so goddamn terrible, it is 30 bucks more than 2k5, when it is not even as good as 2k5.
> 
> yeah, i picked up 2k5.


I hear that game has alot of flaws I'll check it out this week


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>blowuptheraptors</b>!
> http://www.gamespot.com/ps2/sports/nbalive2005/review.html
> 
> How many years in a row am I gonna have to say to myself, "I guess I'll wait to see if next year's looks better?"
> ...


and why base that off another man opinion best thing to do is rent live or 2k5 and see for your self never look to deep into reviews


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Live is pretty good. They've made the dynasty mode A LOT better. You can now trade picks, scout players and the players' emotions effect your play.

The Dunk Contest is SICK. The dunks are mostly all very realistic and they are hard to do.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> The Dunk Contest is SICK. The dunks are mostly all very realistic and they are hard to do.


yea alot of timing involved I've only been able to pull off an all-opp dunk once


----------



## McFurious (Mar 25, 2004)

Need some help with the trades. Has anyone pulled off a succesful trade yet in their dynasty mode? Any tips its near to impossible to get within the cap.


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>McFurious</b>!
> Need some help with the trades. Has anyone pulled off a succesful trade yet in their dynasty mode? Any tips its near to impossible to get within the cap.


Haven't yet, I made a bunch of roster changes, saved them and then started the Dynasty mode.

Has anyone started using the Dynasty points yet, I've started some scouting but think I probably will focus most of the points of player training.


----------



## McFurious (Mar 25, 2004)

done exactly the same


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

i am surprised that so many of you guys picked up live instead of 2k. what drew you to the live series this year that 2k5 didn't offer? in the past i've picked up live for a few years, but as of late i found it too arcadey. 2k5 is the one i bought for my xbox.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>McFurious</b>!
> Need some help with the trades. Has anyone pulled off a succesful trade yet in their dynasty mode? Any tips its near to impossible to get within the cap.


you have to make the salries match


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>CrookedJ</b>!
> 
> 
> Haven't yet, I made a bunch of roster changes, saved them and then started the Dynasty mode.
> ...


I done some scouting as well but I'am using my point to hire a coaching staff big man coach,conditioning coach, a new weight room etc ...you don't really have to scout rookies to the 2nd have the year really whats your record in dynasty mode? as of right now I'am 5-7 playing on the superstar and adjusted sliders to make the game as realistic as possible


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> i am surprised that so many of you guys picked up live instead of 2k. what drew you to the live series this year that 2k5 didn't offer? in the past i've picked up live for a few years, but as of late i found it too arcadey. 2k5 is the one i bought for my xbox.


gameplay and a better dynasty mode thats the #1 thing I bought the game for ASW nice but it ain't my main focus I like the deepness of live and building my own team keeping tabs on players,paging other teams about trades etc not knocking 2k5 I just like live better its all about personal prefrence really


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

and if anybody wants a *REAL* and realictic challenge play on superstar level and use this set of sliders





Global Sliders

Game Speed: 42
Free Throw Difficulty: 60
Boundary Force Field: 65
Injury Frequency: 50
Fatigue Effect: 45
Charge/Block Foul Frequency: 61
Shooting Foul Frequency: 38
Reach-in Foul Frequency: 48
In-air Collision Foul Frequency: 62

User Sliders

User Steal Ability: 35
User Interception Ability: 30
User Shot Block Ability: 0
User Dunk/Lay-up Block Ability: 13
User Freestyle Effectiveness: 45
User Dunk vs. Lay-up Frequency: 30
User Substitution Frequency: 74
User On-ball Defense Assist: 69
User Offensive Rebounding: 50
User Defensive Rebounding: 40
User Fakeout Discipline: 100
User Short Range Shooting: 45
User Medium Range Shooting: 45
User Long Range Shooting: 45 (EA did a great job on jump shot %'s!)
User Dunk Percentage: 50
User Lay-up Percentage: 50
User Adjusted Shot Percentage: 42
User On-ball Defense: 50
User Poor Release Shot Percent: 50
User Double-team Effectiveness: 50
User Pro Hop Effectiveness: 20
User Drop Step Effectiveness: 15

CPU Sliders

CPU Steal Ability: 25
CPU Interception Ability: 20
CPU Shot Block Ability: 0
CPU Dunk/Lay-up Block Ability: 20
CPU Freestyle Effectiveness: 45
CPU Dunk Frequency: 5
CPU Substitution Frequency: 74
CPU Offensive Rebounding: 50
CPU Defensive Rebounding: 40
CPU Fakeout Discipline: 50
CPU Short Range Shooting: 45
CPU Medium Range Shooting: 45
CPU Long Range Shooting: 45
CPU Dunk Percentage: 50
CPU Lay-up Percentage: 50
CPU Adjusted Shot Percentage: 40
CPU Adjusted Shot Frequency: 40
CPU On-ball Physical Defense: 30
CPU Poor Release Shot Percent: 40
CPU Double-team Effectiveness: 50
CPU Pro Hop Effectiveness: 55
CPU Drop Step Effectiveness: 45


----------



## McFurious (Mar 25, 2004)

I am glad to announce that I have successfully pulled off my first trade in NBA 2005 Dynasty mode with the Toronto Raptors. As everyone who has the game will experience the difficulty of trading with other teams. Here is the trade tell me what you think.

To Toronto:
PF Zach Randolph
SF Darius Miles
PG Damon Stoudamire

To Portland:
PF Donyell Marshall
SF Jalen Rose
SF Lamond Murray

I love it makes my team/bench a whole lot stronger and faster and I can play both Bosh and Zach on the same line. Any thoughts?


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>McFurious</b>!
> I am glad to announce that I have successfully pulled off my first trade in NBA 2005 Dynasty mode with the Toronto Raptors. As everyone who has the game will experience the difficulty of trading with other teams. Here is the trade tell me what you think.
> 
> To Toronto:
> ...


Excellent trade, you kicked their butts in that trade.

I've made a few...

-Vince Carter for Richard Jefferson and NJ's 1st Rnder (I can't build around a player who doesn't want to be here)
-Jalen Rose for Allan Houston (I dump his contract in two years)
-Morris Peterson for Darko Milicic and Det's 1st Rnder (heheheheh)


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>CrookedJ</b>!
> 
> 
> Haven't yet, I made a bunch of roster changes, saved them and then started the Dynasty mode.
> ...


I train Bosh to make him quicker and stronger and scout like a mad man. As a result In Year Two I have three rookies that are huge parts of my rotation. 4th overall pick gets rookie of the month all the time, 16th pick is a speedy tough point guard and 31st pick is a stealing machine SF standing 6-4, quick enough to guard other points. I got 7 steals with him in one game :grinning:


----------



## trees (Jun 11, 2003)

ive made a few trades with my dynasty.

donyel marshall, loren woods
for
marquis daniels, devin harris

lamond murray
for
wesley person, wang zhi zhi(both have expiring contracts)

alvin williams, milt palacio
for
danny fortson(expiring), leon smith

jalen rose
for 
ricky davis, michael stewart(expiring), rick fox((expiring)

i think i'll be about 5-6 mill under the cap to sign free agents next offseason, so hopefully some good players will be available.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>McFurious</b>!
> .
> 
> To Toronto:
> ...


Yup is like 

BIG EXPIRING CONTRACT for long big contract ( DAMON / ROSE)
Bad contract for young player (lamond / miles
decent double double player for a coming star (donny / zach)


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

right now my team is

Damon Stoudemire
Vince Carter
Mike Dunleavy
Chris Bosh
Yao Ming

15-0 record

last game 100 - 92 against Lakers


----------



## McFurious (Mar 25, 2004)

All of the above are some nice trades!!!

I enjoy the diffculty of pulling off trades with other teams makes it more fun and challenging. Has anyone every been contacted by a team for a trade yet?

And SpeakerBoXXX what the hell did you have to give up to get Yao?


----------



## trees (Jun 11, 2003)

yea i been contacted by a team for a trade, but they took the offer off the table, cuz i didnt respond fast enough.
anyways the offers they send are usually just backup players for backup players. i forget what the trade was, but i remember that i would have rejected it


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>McFurious</b>!
> 
> And SpeakerBoXXX what the hell did you have to give up to get Yao?



WHEN i made the deal for Yao I trade 2 first round picks Donny and Kirk Hinrich


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

haven't made any trades yet I'am happy with my roster 


BTW has anyone tryed my sliders yet


----------



## McFurious (Mar 25, 2004)

Haven’t had the chance to adjust the sliders when I started my dynasty I was already using the default settings buy what using all-star difficulty.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>McFurious</b>!
> Haven’t had the chance to adjust the sliders when I started my dynasty I was already using the default settings buy what using all-star difficulty.


the default sliders are to easy and unrealistic


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

This is one sick game....


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> Live is pretty good. They've made the dynasty mode A LOT better. You can now trade picks, scout players and the players' emotions effect your play.
> 
> The Dunk Contest is SICK. The dunks are mostly all very realistic and they are hard to do.



The emotions effect play? How do you know this?


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Played Live yesterday, and I thought it was a terrible game. 

The gameplay doesn't even come close to that of ESPN, and some people say ESPN's dynasty mode is bad, but I think it is great compared to Lives. You cannot even sort the players in positions properly when drafting..

The dunk contest is the only thing that makes Live even worth buying.. but why? when 2k5 is by far the superior game and cheaper.

Sounds like I just really hate Live and hate 2k5.. but everyone i know who has played both games prefer 2k5


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> Played Live yesterday, and I thought it was a terrible game.
> 
> The gameplay doesn't even come close to that of ESPN, and some people say ESPN's dynasty mode is bad, but I think it is great compared to Lives. You cannot even sort the players in positions properly when drafting..
> ...


use the sliders


----------

